# Greetings from NY. Free screencasts of my Film Scoring Class this fall



## Pete Calandra (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi all. This is my first post here altho there have been several members promoting my YT Channel.
I am a long time NYC based keyboard player, composer and educator. This fall semester, my classes at the Copland School Of Music, Queens College, CUNY will be online and i will be posting free screencasts of each class on my YT channel. For my Film Scoring class, there may be a class or two that i can't post due to copyright and blocking issues but a vast majority of the classes will be there. The first class is one week from today, 8/25 and i usually post the video a day or two after the class. Do a YT search for Pete Calandra Music. There will be a playlist i'll be adding to each week. Thanks and best wishes. P


----------



## robcs (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi, Pete. I've watched the 2020 class repeatedly since you published it. Thank you! Looking forward to following the 2021 class!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi Pete. Love your videos and musical talent! Nice to finally meet you here as well.


----------



## Gil (Aug 19, 2021)

Hello Pete,
Just wanted to thank you for all the resources you share!
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Pete Calandra (Aug 20, 2021)

robcs said:


> Hi, Pete. I've watched the 2020 class repeatedly since you published it. Thank you! Looking forward to following the 2021 class!





robcs said:


> Hi, Pete. I've watched the 2020 class repeatedly since you published it. Thank you! Looking forward to following the 2021 class!


Thanks Rob!


----------



## Pete Calandra (Aug 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi Pete. Love your videos and musical talent! Nice to finally meet you here as well.


Thanks Emmet


----------



## Pete Calandra (Aug 20, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello Pete,
> Just wanted to thank you for all the resources you share!
> Regards,
> Gil.


Thanks Gil!


----------



## Markrs (Aug 20, 2021)

Great to see you here Pete, love the lessons you upload to YouTube and your live streams


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 20, 2021)

Pete Calandra said:


> Hi all. This is my first post here altho there have been several members promoting my YT Channel.
> ...


A fan of yours since seeing the vi postings earlier this year about your classes.

Heck, there's a nod to you which I posted in my _A Song for Chick Corea. _ Hah! Just looked back and see I still have my working title "My Pete Calandra for Chick". 

Also have enjoyed many of your late night piano improvs--you are one very gifted teacher-performer. 

Look fwd to your classes. Cheers, Bill


----------



## Argy Ottas (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi Mr. Calandra. Thank you for all your selfless and kind offer. 
I just put on the "Inside Track" series!  
Best, Argy


----------



## Pete Calandra (Aug 20, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> A fan of yours since seeing the vi postings earlier this year about your classes.
> 
> Heck, there's a nod to you which I posted in my _A Song for Chick Corea. _ Hah! Just looked back and see I still have my working title "My Pete Calandra for Chick".
> 
> ...


Thanks much Bill.


----------



## Pete Calandra (Aug 20, 2021)

Argy Ottas said:


> Hi Mr. Calandra. Thank you for all your selfless and kind offer.
> I just put on the "Inside Track" series!
> Best, Argy


Thank you Argy!


----------



## Pete Calandra (Aug 20, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Great to see you here Pete, love the lessons you upload to YouTube and your live streams


Thanks again Sir!


----------

